# Breathing grave!



## Shipperson (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Johnny and everyone else! Want to build a breathing ghost but I am not super handy! I have read about the vent motors and I see the option for $25 and I agree a bit pricy. The $10 motor option is better on price but(now here is the non-handiness in me), how do you attach the rod, where you will mount the off-set wheels or what ever you will use to make the material rise? I need step by step directions! Help me Obi One!


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't have the link, but what I did was take some threaded rod and pvc. Cut the pvc and then drilled holes in them. I ran the threaded rod through the pvc and twisted them into a position that I liked. In my case they were about 40degrees off of each other. 

Then I took a coupling nut ( It is a female nut threaded on both sides) screwed both the threads into the coupling nut. Mine is set in a frame of wood with the rod going through a drilled hole in one end and connected to the motor on the other. 

Does that help? Visualize the pvc as pistons in your car or the whole thing as a camshaft in your car if you have any auto experience.


----------



## Shipperson (Sep 17, 2013)

*breathing grave*

Any chance I could see some pictures. I'm bad at visualizing! : <

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Breathing Grave*

I used a BBQ Rotisserie motor. They run off their own AC/DC transformer or a couple D batteries, which is really nice because you don't have to electrocute your yard. A square piece of rotisserie shaft (skewer) pushed into a slightly smaller hole in a 1/2 inch PVC CAP is the connection. On either side of the cap slide a piece of rubber hose (vacuum line from any auto parts store costs less than a buck a foot. Take your rotisserie shaft in and get what fits tight) and hose clamp (again, cheap from auto parts store) to keep it from sliding. Then slide your 1/2 inch PVC pipe into the cap and off you go. I used 1/2 inch PVC T's (4) distributed over 4 feet and attached short lengths of pipe with caps on the end to create the cam shaft effect that makes the grave breathe. Play with the offset to get the best rise and fall. You can also use elbows or rollers like you would find on the bottom of small file cabinets or microwave stands (any small plastic rollers), but if you put a piece of 8 mil plastic (try a heavy black garbage or "leaf bag) underneath your burlap you should not have too much friction for the caps or elbows. The rotisserie shaft does not have to run the entire length of the grave, just enough to attach to the PVC. At the other end of the PVC I use a 3/4 inch cap shoved inside a hole I drill in the wood frame of the breathing grave (made out of 2x6) to receive the 1/2 inch PVC and allow it to rotate. No bearings required, just a little grease or gasoline! BBQ rotisserie motors, skewers, PVC, PVC glue, wood, black plastic and a hack saw are inexpensive... And something we should all have for the coming zombie apocalypse anyway. PM me if you need any help.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave the Dead's how-to for his head popper might help. Lots of pictures and shows how the attachment is done for a vent motor, which you might be able to adapt for the motor you will be using:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12048


----------

